# Whats your favorite personality?



## Propaganda Man (Jul 29, 2007)

"- Cranky: They're always yelling, sleep in real late, insult others, and
         complain often.  Present in males.

- Jock:   Are always talking about sports and their own muscles.  Will
         challenge you to contests often.  Often good natured, but will get
         angry if you refuse a challenge.  Present in males.

- Peppy:  Super happy animals that may challenge you to contests.  Present in
         females.

- Lazy:   Don't do much other than sleep and eat.  Though they talk about it,
         they may not sleep in as long as other personalities.  Present in
         males.

- Snooty: They insult you, constantly talk about how beautiful they are, and
         whine over clothes constantly.  Present in females.

- Normal: Supposedly average, this is present only in females, but is fairly
         rare.  Some talk about how crazy others are, but don't forget that
         normality is always defined in the context of others.  These animals
         don't seem very typical."


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 29, 2007)

Cranky, definitely.  Probably all because of Chief. <3


----------



## Grawr (Jul 29, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Cranky, definitely.  Probably all because of Chief. <3


 Yeah, Cranky is fun. Those are the animals with the low voices, right?


----------



## AC:WWBONES (Jul 29, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Yeah, Cranky is fun. Those are the animals with the low voices, right?


 yeah :yes:


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 29, 2007)

Jocks for me. They are funny and nicer to me.


----------



## AC:WWBONES (Jul 29, 2007)

i LOVE the jock one beacuse they challenge you to "lets see who can find this fish/bug first"! i like to WIN!!!! :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## AndyB (Jul 29, 2007)

Cranky, most like myself.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 29, 2007)

Lazy... I love it when they talk about food and stuff. It's really funny.


----------



## .bored (Jul 29, 2007)

Idk, normal I guess.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 29, 2007)

Cranky... but they more just keep to themselves than are cranky =D


----------



## Justin (Jul 30, 2007)

Jock, and a second fav. would be lazy.


----------



## JJH (Jul 30, 2007)

Lazy for males, most like myself. Snooty for female, they're easy to get pics off of.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 30, 2007)

Jock for males, Peppy for Females.


----------



## Gabby (Jul 30, 2007)

Lazy.Cause They are funnah


----------



## Merlin. (Jul 31, 2007)

For boys, Lazy. For girls, Snooty.


----------



## Mino (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm assuming lazy is the one I'm thinking of....


----------

